

Venture Capital Crash Course [video] - anatoli
http://www.askthevc.com/blog/archives/2009/03/crash-course-vi.php

======
anatoli
It's about a month old at this point, but I didn't find it posted on YC
previously. (With that said, I'm sure everyone follows "Ask the VC" anyway.)

It's definitely worth spending the hour and a half watching the video. Lots of
interesting and useful stuff. Not boring either.

